# Composers of the Month February 2015 Persichetti and Gubaidulina



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well a new month and the next 2 names on the list

Vincent Persichetti 
Sofia Gubaidulina 
Now here are 2 composers I really do not know, so it is all going to be new this month for me.
So, fellow TC members please help me with where to start with both. All advice and recommendations welcome.
What attracts you to these 2 composers?
If you don't like either well that's OK and some debate would be great, I would simply appeal for restraint with the vitriol dosing
Over to you


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Woot woot!

Okay I just wanted to be the first guy to post on this thread. I don't know either one well at all.

I already have one Gubaidulina piece in my collection easily from this wonderful Bach disc:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just played this piece on tinychat tonight:






On first impression, it sounds like a non-jazzified Stan Kenton piece.

Pretty academic feel combined with big band feel to me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Woot woot!
> 
> Okay I just wanted to be the first guy to post on this thread. I don't know either one well at all.
> 
> ...


Then this is where I shall start later today
Thanks for the first recommendation


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Then this is where I shall start later today
> Thanks for the first recommendation


Definitely a must have. The Bach pieces are worth it as well.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

To be honest, before joining TC I had never listened to a single note by Persichetti. 
Then, thanks to an esteemed member who was very active in championing Persichetti's works, I listened to some of his piano works. Well, I am very sorry but I still do not get why Persichetti is so highly regarded, at least to be paired with Gubaidulina.

Gubaidulina instead is one of the most interesting living composers, imo.
Some of her latest works were among my favourite listenings of last year










and, inspired by the "Recommended String Quartets List" thread, I'm listening to her string quartets from this album










with the Quatuor Molinari.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know much about Gubaidulina, but do remember having been impressed by her "De profundis" at an accordion concerto by Basque Iñaki Alberdi, and it turns out that she has many pieces for that instrument and also a special link (reasons, unknown) with Spanish performers:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Have very rudimentary experience with Persichetti, checked my database and have few of his works, the 3,4,7 & 8th symphonies, Serenade for violin, cello and piano and the complete piano sonatas, will ad those discs to the current play heap! My general impression (from memory) of his music is that is is rather bland and uninspired (in that negative sense of being what some call "academic", perfectly constructed intellectually, but rarely ridden with emotion).. will be fun to see if my previous experience stay's!

Gubaidulina on the other hand I have listened to much in periods, her music is in a Russian stylistic tradition that I have enjoyed over the years, I will ad a select bunch of discs to the heap for February!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2015)

Gubaidulina and Schnittke and Denisov were all at the conservatory together.

Can you imagine? Gubaidulina, Schnittke, and Denisov all three in your composition class.

(I don't know how much their separate university careers over-lapped. I doubt they were ever all three in the same course. Since then, they have all three been featured together on various CDs, though.)


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not very familiar with *Persichetti*: I mostly know him from his wind band music and the _Parables_. Of the two, I enjoyed the latter more, yet, I can't say they really stuck with me. I hate to merely echo others, but Persichetti is overwhelmingly ... competent. He's just okay, not bad, not wow.

Now *Gubaidulina*, she's a heavy hitter, but I often like her miniatures as much or more than her large scale works: things like _Musical Toys_ or _Duo sonata for two bassoons _ comes to mind. Of large scale works ( that I've heard ) _Stimmen... Verstummen..._ and _Concerto for viola and orchestra_ I quite enjoyed.

Honestly, I feel I've neglected Gubaidulina's output unfairly. I've liked everything I've heard, yet, I've rarely dedicated a lot of time exploring her work. I must fix that.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

some guy said:


> Can you imagine? Gubaidulina, Schnittke, and Denisov all three in your composition class.


I'm not sure if that would be incredibly motivating or incredibly _de_motivating. :lol:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would love to hear flutey's comments about Gubaidulina since she is a huge fan of Russian music .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

We seem to be a bit light in the Persichetti fan department at the moment


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vincent Persichetti, 12 Piano Sonatas.
Geoffrey Burleson, piano.

Mandatory listening for anyone professing to be looking for examples of the finest music of the twentieth century.

Thank you, Haydn man for thinking of including Vincent Persichetti!!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> We seem to be a bit light in the Persichetti fan department at the moment


I agree and I think it's due to Persichetti's being a very specialized composer... lots of wind band music .


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I am a big Persichetti fan. The following book was on my Amazon wish list and I got it for my birthday: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0810857480/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1#

The book made the point that his real masterpieces were his band works.

Persichetti is was he is. He was not a romantic and started out as a neo-classicist. Not all music has to be emotional and pretty melodies. His aesthetics are closer to Bach and Mozart. Some of his music, especially his later stuff, can be very dry. I have found that some of his music has pretty melodies, like his _Pastoral_ for wind quintet. Some of it can be quite dramatic, like the _Parable for Band_. Some can be humorous, like the _Divertimento for Band_. If a person wants Mahler, they will not find it with Persichetti.

I still do not understand what makes academic (?) music so bad. Bach can be very dry and academic.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll give those band works a listen, arpeggio--and a belated happy birthday!


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Earlier today on Tinychat, we listened to Gubaidulina's _Viola Concerto_. I think it has the potential to become my favorite viola concerto upon a couple more listens. A great piece of work.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I have Persichetti's piano sonatas and string quartets. Most of his works don't strike me as dry really. To me, he sounds more like he's aiming to be playful, humorous and charming most of the time, especially in the middle piano sonatas (say, 5-9).


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

violadude said:


> I have Persichetti's piano sonatas and string quartets. Most of his works don't strike me as dry really. To me, he sounds more like he's aiming to be playful, humorous and charming most of the time, especially in the middle piano sonatas (say, 5-9).


You are correct. I just did a weak job of explaining this. I had the opportunity to meet him when I was a junior in college. He was an all around good guy.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

On tinychat tonight, I featured this piece:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It seems Persichetti in piano sonatas #'s 2-9 used Haydn as his model-pithy works with playful humor. Lilting!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

[Edit: I missed seeing arpeggio's posts. I was wishing in the original version of this post that he would participate on this thread. It appears I got my wish before I even had it!

:tiphat: arpeggio!!]


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> I am a big Persichetti fan. The following book was on my Amazon wish list and I got it for my birthday: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0810857480/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1#
> 
> The book made the point that his real masterpieces were his band works.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post, I had been looking at some discs of his work and wondering where to start and this is just what I needed
Feel like my month is off and running now with Persichetti:tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 62867
> 
> 
> Vincent Persichetti, 12 Piano Sonatas.
> ...


My pleasure, and I shall certainly be listening to your recommendation in the days ahead


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 62867
> 
> 
> Vincent Persichetti, 12 Piano Sonatas.
> ...


I couldn't agree more with hpowders; the sonatas are fantastic, and this is a great-sounding set. Also I suggest the string quartets:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> I had the opportunity to meet him when I was a junior in college. He was an all around good guy.


LOL! I met him when I was a college freshman.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Featured tonight on tinychat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have enjoyed this disc with my first exposure to Gubaidulina. In tempus praesens was written for Mutter according to Wikipedia and she plays with wonderful virtuosity.
It was certainly different to the previous contemporary composers we have had, and so much easier to follow compared to Lopez for example. Not that this is a criticism of Lopez, it is just he is different.
Will pick up some other recommendations as the week goes on for a first listen.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

View attachment 63029

Started my Persichetti with this disc
Previous posts have noted his specialism in composing works for bands, hence when I saw this on Spotify I couldn't resist.
Had a first listen to both the Divertimento and Symphony for band and was drawn to the use of melodies and band sound. Did he ever write film scores?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Heard this off iTunes. Kremer is great. T.S. Eliot settings are befitting of his existential poetry.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 63029
> 
> Did he ever write film scores?


Nope....................


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> Nope....................


Actually I thought he (_at least once in his life_) improvised a film score (_at the organ?_) simultaneously while watching it. My recollection is fuzzy but that feat, if recalled correctly, by itself doesn't really constitute "composing film scores"


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll be giving Persichetti as many chances as possible this month, starting with repeat listens of the Symphony for Band and the 12 Piano Sonatas.

As for Gubaidulina, well I've already started the month off with a few of her concertos (intertwined with keeping up with other listening projects, namely string quartets and the letter B). Did the viola concerto, the cello concerto (I guess it's the second one), the second violin concerto, and the percussion concerto. I already like Gubaidulina, but I really wanna reserve more special times for works like The Seven Last Words, Offertorium, etc...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tonight featured this on tinychat for the daily COTM playlist:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2015)

What is this tinychat business people keep bringing up.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

albertfallickwang said:


> View attachment 63039
> 
> 
> Heard this off iTunes. Kremer is great. T.S. Eliot settings are befitting of his existential poetry.


Fantastic recording! But I like the original CD cover, which is still available.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> What is this tinychat business people keep bringing up.


http://www.talkclassical.com/32467-classical-music-google-hangouts.html

Some of us here on TC go to Tinychat to listen to and discuss music with others. Join us here, if you dare! It's quite fun!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Gubaidulina a lot my favorite works at the moment being her _Viola Concerto_ and _Offertorium_.

I'm also a big fan of Yuri Bashmet's playing so - great combination here:






I still need to explore more Persichetti. I did check out a Sonata or two a while back when hpowders was going through his heavy Persichetti phase, but I don't recall them making much of an impression on me.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Fantastic recording! But I like the original CD cover, which is still available.


I actually think that this was the original cover (ca. 1999)... 










Hommage a T.S. Eliot as a filler...

Lovely recording no mater what cover it has had during it's history!

/ptr


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

There's been held a "Composer Festivall" at Stockholm Concert Hal since 1986 featuring several "concert portraits" of one or more composers, in 2000 Gubaidulina was the subject, I attend the whole event (two concerts most days for a week) and they more or less played all or her major works up to that date. Quite the eye opener!

I remember hearing Offertorium, Jetzt immer Schnee, Perception (Francisco Tanzer), Hommage a T.S. Eliot, Zeitgestalten, Und: Das fest ist im Vollem gang, Pro et Contra, the Viola Concerto with Yuri Bashmet, Freue Dich! (cello and violin) and tree of the quartets. I also attended the WP of her Flute Concerto "The Deceitful Face of Hope and of Despair" in 2005 (Gothenburg), unfortunately I never warmed that much to Sharon Bezaly's playing style, every time I've heard her live she seem run out of steam...  Also attended the Swedish Première of Glorious Percussion (in Gothenburg, very fun work!), have heard "Canticle of the Sun" with I think three different Choirs and cello soloists (one of my favourite works of hers!)

/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Due to the challenge to find CDs of the works I am going to create some Minidisc mixtapes of the works until I can procure those off iTunes.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This was a wonderful choice. Vincent Persichetti is a composer I can
really explore. I instantly like his melodic voice, and maybe sometimes
when his work veers to what some are calling academic, it's simply
the performer isn't letting the music sing enough. 

Sofia Gubaidulina I like because of her choice of themes, but it's strong
medicine. Probably going to get into her music a little bit at a time.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just finished creating a mixtape of Persichetti stuff including one or two parables and some of his symphonies. This will be good holdover until I can find some of his albums off iTunes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

I quite like the piano sonatas thus far, but I am still quite sure that hpowders is coming on a little strong (the word here is exaggerating, I think). Keep in mind, if the old chap wishes to express a general distaste for Schubert or Liszt, he'll be relentless  It's adorable really, but I can't pretend that hpowders' more positive commentary doesn't come in handy.

I also quite like this thread right about now. So pleasant to have a conversation relatively free of the current all-out war of "Give us the head of John Cage on a platter!"


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ptr said:


> I actually think that this was the original cover (ca. 1999)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You right, mon! Echo 21 is a re-issue.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This really is good stuff
Melodious and the big band style has really grabbed me after a couple of listens, need to move on now as there is much more to listen to.
Going to give the Piano sonatas a serious listen this weekend and perhaps a bit more Gubiadulina for good measure


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 63265
> 
> This really is good stuff
> Melodious and the big band style has really grabbed me after a couple of listens, need to move on now as there is much more to listen to.
> Going to give the Piano sonatas a serious listen this weekend and perhaps a bit more Gubiadulina for good measure


Yeah!!!! A convert! He composed a few other works bands but these are the best ones. If you really want a great performance of the _Symphony_ you should get this one:






​
I have six recordings of the _Symphony_ in my library. They are all excellent and the above is definitely the best one. Note: I do not have the Albany recording. I have recordings of all of his band works except one.

Next season one of the groups that I play with is planning on performing the _Symphony_.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> Yeah!!!! A convert! He composed a few other works bands but these are the best ones. If you really want a great performance of the _Symphony_ you should get this one:
> 
> View attachment 63273​
> I have six recordings of the _Symphony_ in my library. They are all excellent and the above is definitely the best one. Note: I do not have the Albany recording. I have recordings of all of his band works except one.
> ...


Right, found it on Spotify and shall report back after a listen


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Listened to four symphonies of Persichetti off my mixtape and it was an experience. He is so innovative and people who classify his work as mere band music is very wrong. Granted he isn't going to sound like Mahler but his intentions are very different.

He reminds me of Hindemith and very much his own style of compositions. Complex melodies and innovative dynamics keep my toes alfloat. Well worth it!

Composers he reminds of:

Schoenberg
Hindemith
Stan Kenton

Composers he does not remind of

Beethoven
Mahler
Wagner
Morton Feldman
John Cage.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Done a comparison of the Symphony 6 For Band and have to say I prefer the Naxos disc too.
The playing is more vibrant and they really bring out the melodies to full effect. I would say the recording is also better, but must qualify that by saying both were via Spotify.
Thanks arpeggio for your advice


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

As a follow up to the previous post I am currently digesting this disc.
I was intrigued by the Parable Op 121, one of series of 25 entitled Parable this one being a work for band. It is described I believe as non program musical essay.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> View attachment 63039
> 
> 
> Heard this off iTunes. Kremer is great. T.S. Eliot settings are befitting of his existential poetry.


I listened to Offertorium and found it very different
There are long sections that seem quite discordant to my ears and I was getting used to this slowly, but then the final minutes became much more traditional with wonderful moving violin melodies which quite took me by surprise
Definitely needs more listening time


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

View attachment 63638

Time for some more Gubaidulina and came across this collection
Will start with the intriguing sounding Silenzio Five pieces for classical accordion violin and cello


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have been expanding my listening with this set
So far I have tried Silenzio, Seven Words and the delightfully named Introitus.
It is clear that she is greatly influenced by her religious beliefs, especially Seven Words. The music is often moving but I do not find it easy to understand. The mix of melodic sections which then change to much more discordant passages leaves me feeling a bit disorientated.
It is a struggle at present to warm to her style, but press on I shall


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lot of catch up work but will do so hopefully by the end of this month.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Lot of catch up work but will do so hopefully by the end of this month.


I would welcome your thoughts on Gubiadulina.
Your assessment of Persichetti's band works from a few posts back seems to chime with mine


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> I would welcome your thoughts on Gubiadulina.
> Your assessment of Persichetti's band works from a few posts back seems to chime with mine


Sorry that I can't really offer a technical or musiclogical explanation of her works.

But some adjectives that come to mind: fragmented, haunting, very Russian-Orthodoxian, balanced between dissonance and concordance.

Of course, I need to explore more but I feel her work puts me on edge in a good way. Very similar to Schnittke in terms of dense textures.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Can I say holy s***?

I just finished that Mutter disc and it was one of the most difficult albums I ever heard. Sorry, Morton Feldman. The Bach pieces are just masterly and it's great hearing Mutter play those with her fellow band who joined her for her second version of The Four Seasons. However, I would like to take some time to discuss Gubaidulina's piece 'In Tempus Praesens.'

For a short background, I would suggest watching this Youtube video about Mutter discussing this piece. Here it is: 




Ironically I heard this piece using my iPod classic and cheap white Samsung earbuds. And I was at Best Buy and ended up having to listen to the piece twice because it is very disorienting. Quite an admixture of bells and harpsichord (which may explain the pairing with the Bach pieces) combined with Mutter's violin fighting against the orchestra.

The question in the meaning of the piece lies in the title "In Tempus Praesens." What does that mean? I don't know Latin but after some research the title seems to allude to an obscure Latin essay called "Quaestio Ad Tempus Praesens Pertinens " written by Pierre Juvet. Sadly enough, I can't seem to find anything about this particular work because it's just that obscure. I suspect that the piece focuses on two themes: a woman's individual fight against an oppressive society symbolized by Mutter's battling violin solo against the density of the orchestral parts and a philosophical exploration of time. Temps in Latin means time but the depressing nature of the piece suggest more about fate and death.

Mutter plays exceptionally and I think that it's the only version of the piece available since it was commissioned for her. This is Gubaidulina's second major violin piece and it's the second violin piece I heard from the composer. There are moments of quite reverence and lots of violence. This tense piece made it difficult for me to feel comfortable and I think that the intimacy of the earbuds caused me to feel lots of inner pain during the listening experience. My body was shaking a lot and perhaps Best Buy isn't the best place to hear it but it shows the power of this composition.

How do rate this composition? Can I say holy s***? Really. It is exceptional and as much as the Bach comforted me, the Gubaidulina is at the crossroads of 21st century classical music. Disturbing and full of passion, this is an indictment of our lack of humanity or so I feel that piece says that to me. Just a personal interpretation. And you can't really meditate to this.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I believe 'in tempus praesens' translates as 'in present time'
I too struggle with the dark themes in this work but had not thought about it in quite the same way. I am aware that Gubiadulina has a lot of religious themes in her music and the struggle between violin and orchestra suggested someting along those lines to me.
Certainly an evocative thought provoking piece


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

mahlerian featuring this piece tonight on TinyChat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> It seems Persichetti in piano sonatas #'s 2-9 used Haydn as his model-pithy works with playful humor. Lilting!!


I have been listening to the piano sonatas today and was struck by the same thoughts re humour and playfulness 
There must be some Haydn genes in him.
I must say I have enjoyed the Persichetti I have listened to so far, and whilst I can see why comments have been made regarding him being 'competent' and 'uninspiring' I do not agree.
His works seem full of ideas and melodies and I shall continue to try a few more of his works before the month end. Perhaps a bit more digging around his symphonies


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> I have been listening to the piano sonatas today and was struck by the same thoughts re humour and playfulness
> There must be some Haydn genes in him.
> I must say I have enjoyed the Persichetti I have listened to so far, and whilst I can see why comments have been made regarding him being 'competent' and 'uninspiring' I do not agree.
> His works seem full of ideas and melodies and I shall continue to try a few more of his works before the month end. Perhaps a bit more digging around his symphonies


Piano Sonatas 2-9 are gems! Ten is his most serious big sonata. 1, 11 and 12 require a little more listening work as they are not "populist" creations.

Vincent Persichetti was at his compositional best in the 12 Piano Sonatas, IMHO!

Yes, for Sonatas 2-9, it seems Haydn was his model.

And of course, I'm delighted that you find them appealing!!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Have listened to this for the first time, looking at some more chamber works 
A varied bunch here with approx a 35 year span between No 1 and No 4. I was expecting something along the lines of the Piano Sonatas but they were quite different, with much more sober moods in parts, especially SQ 3.
Beautifully played and recorded and really deserves more listening, but I think I shall press on to some of his symphonies before the month end.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice who are for next month?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I was originally going to follow the 2 lists generated by the original thread, but having looked at it again I realise it probably needs reordering, as it would mean another American composer on the classic list next month (Ives) There are also have 2 minimalist composers in succession on the contemporary list, so that could be changed also.
I think it will probably be Berllioz and Reich for March


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> I was originally going to follow the 2 lists generated by the original thread, but having looked at it again I realise it probably needs reordering, as it would mean another American composer on the classic list next month (Ives) There are also have 2 minimalist composers in succession on the contemporary list, so that could be changed also.
> I think it will probably be Berllioz and Reich for March


If it is Berlioz and Reich I will be sobbing as I won't be able to be able to participate in next month's endeavor . *cries*


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Crossing fingers on COTM and tomorrow I plan to catch up on these composers before March starts... on TinyChat of course


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For those of you in the month of February who have been introduced to Vincent Persichetti's 12 Piano Sonatas, I sincerely hope you have enjoyed them as much as I have over the last year or so! :tiphat:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Before February is out, I have to put in a word for Gubaidulina's Canticle of the Sun - can't believe this hasn't been mentioned.









Unfortunately there are no good versions on YouTube, but there are several on Spotify.

Also, thanks to this thread for introducing me to Persichetti - I've been enjoying his sonatas and look forward to checking out his band music.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> Before February is out, I have to put in a word for Gubaidulina's Canticle of the Sun - can't believe this hasn't been mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 65049
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Gubiadulina work if I get chance I shall try it this evening
I can heartily recommended the band music of Persichetti, it might not be the most complex profound music but I find it uplifting. I enjoy the melodies and the way he uses a big band sound in a classical style.
All the works I have posted in this thread are from Spotify
Happy listening


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

hpowders said:


> For those of you in the month of February who have been introduced to Vincent Persichetti's 12 Piano Sonatas, I sincerely hope you have enjoyed them as much as I have over the last year or so! :tiphat:


I am not able to make any contribution to this thread, but I just would like to thank you and Haydn Man for introducing this wonderful composer I didn't know. The piano sonatas are mostly fun to listen to but there is nothing facile, and the later works have more subtle feelings and are very well crafted. I enjoyed the sonatas a lot and will continue doing so.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> I was originally going to follow the 2 lists generated by the original thread, but having looked at it again I realise it probably needs reordering, as it would mean another American composer on the classic list next month (Ives) There are also have 2 minimalist composers in succession on the contemporary list, so that could be changed also.
> I think it will probably be Berllioz and Reich for March


Hurrah, because of my Morton Feldman month, I ended up with this used gem I found today:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

To catch up, on tinychat I featured this piece:






Another winner in my book.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

tortkis said:


> I am not able to make any contribution to this thread, but I just would like to thank you and Haydn Man for introducing this wonderful composer I didn't know. The piano sonatas are mostly fun to listen to but there is nothing facile, and the later works have more subtle feelings and are very well crafted. I enjoyed the sonatas a lot and will continue doing so.


Hey! Good for you! You made my Saturday! :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Now on TinyChat, we are listening to this lyrical piece:






Those strings freak me out in a good way.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm listening to *The Lyre of Orpheus* on Youtube, and I'm very impressed...I looked her up on Wiki, and will explore her works. It's amazing that this music came out of soviet Russia. She is very spiritual as well, and actually used her music as a spiritual technology to move closer to the source...interesting use of microtones and clusters, as well, and i like her "normal lyrical sense" as well. All around, Sophia, I'm glad I metcha.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> I'm listening to *The Lyre of Orpheus* on Youtube, and I'm very impressed...I looked her up on Wiki, and will explore her works. It's amazing that this music came out of soviet Russia. She is very spiritual as well, and actually used her music as a spiritual technology to move closer to the source...interesting use of microtones and clusters, as well, and i like her "normal lyrical sense" as well. All around, Sophia, I'm glad I metcha.


I agree with you there... microtones are wonderful but my stepdad hated it very much. Poked fun of her music . I am discouraged now .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

On TinyChat with the folks, listening to this wonderful composition:


----------

